# IVF or not?



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all, 
I'm trying to figure out my next step as I've rec'd conflicting advise from docs.  I'm almost 44, and had 4 miscarriages last year.  I was recently dx with adenomyosis (endometriosis in uterus only), and an infection.  I am advised not to try again for 3 months until tx has reduced the endometriosis.  I was also told by that same doc that IVF would probably not be necessary as I get pregnant easily, and she said my hormones looked ok.  The prior doc I had recommended IVF, which I did and with BFP and miscarriage.  He attributed it to age/chromosomes.  He said my chances of a successful pregnancy were higher with IVF because I would then have PGD and they would be able to choose what look like healthy embryos.  Is this a good reason to do IVF?  Or should I perhaps try without IVF?  Just looking for any thoughts.  A while back I read a thread that seemed to say with older women IVF might not be the way to go?
Thanks, dsimone


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi hun, I have adenomyosis and no endo, just had a lap and doc said that he sees no reason for me not to get pregnant nat. I had 3 IVF BFN ( one chemical) I am 41. 

You are the only one who can take the decision.

after lap I am trying TTC for 6 months then doing a 4th and last IVF with an improved lining for hopefully better implantation chance. This is what my surgeon has advised me to do.
best of luck


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi futuremummy,
Thanks for the reply.  How did you treat the adenomyosis and how long did the treatment last?  Or, did your doc say you didn't need to treat it?

Thanks, dsimone


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi again future mummy,

I just reread your posting, and realized you mentioned that you are doing lap?  My doc told me that lap was not possible with adenomyosis, as it is inside the uterine muscle.  I wonder if I should get a second opinion.  Now I am being treated with duphaston (synthetic progesterone) and it basically takes a few months to kick in.

Good luck with trying naturally.  Sounds like you have a good plan.
dsimone


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

i was told (lister and UCH) that pgd is not sufficiently accurate to be worth doing, that it can damage the remaining cells and furthermore that it can wrongly identify a good embryo! also sometimes a bad one can improve owing to mosaic effect. dear god, what else do we have to cope with?!


----------

